# Need info on Nippissing



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm heading to Lake Nippissing, Ontario in Aug. and would appreciate any info anyone has. Looking to catch muskie, walleye and smallmouth. I can handle the bass, but I would appreciate any help with the others. Looking especially for mid-Aug. GPS waypoints, structures and depths, areas to concentrate on (French River? North? East? islands?), lures and techniques. I only have a few muskie lures but am planning on stocking up a little before I go. I've got walleye tackle unless someone has a suggestion that is can't miss on Nipp. Our group has had very little success with muskie and walleye up there, though I see online that others have. Thanks.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm heading to Lake Nippissing, Ontario in Aug. and would appreciate any info anyone has. Looking to catch muskie, walleye and smallmouth. I can handle the bass, but I would appreciate any help with the others. Looking especially for mid-Aug. GPS waypoints, structures and depths, areas to concentrate on (French River? North? East? islands?), lures and techniques. I only have a few muskie lures but am planning on stocking up a little before I go. I've got walleye tackle unless someone has a suggestion that is can't miss on Nipp. Our group has had very little success with muskie and walleye up there, though I see online that others have. Thanks.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

I have fished the Lake Nippissing are for 11 years, 1 of which was no Lake Nippissing. We fished the West Arm of the lake and did not fair that well, due to our casting the bank style of fishing. Troll, Troll, Troll and then Troll some more if you want to have success for the Walleye up there. Target the edge of weed beds in around 10' to 15' with Crawler Harness and Berkley Power worms worked descent for us. Where on lake are you staying, I know someone that fishes the French River every year and does pretty good Trolling the Multi Colored Hot N' Tots way back away from the back of the boat. We just got back from a remote lake very close to there a few weeks ago, was tough due to lots of rain, should be better now.
Hope this helps.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

We have fished it summer and winter ,it gets worse every year mostly hammer handles ,,very few walleye ,and only one muskie,French river can be good or bad depending on location and time of year,and amount or rain


----------



## kingfisherie (Sep 22, 2007)

fished it a couple of years ago couldnt figure out how such a nice lake had no fish till i found out it was being netted by the natives up there. few pike and pan fish, very few small walleye


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

We are staying at Sandy Haven camp on Sandy Island, which is on the south side of the main lake, between the French River and Sturgeon Falls. I also like to cast, which didn't work very well on my last trip. I also turned to trolling after seeing friends have better success, although it sounds like we did not fish deep enough for the walleye. I had my best days last time cutting through to the French River, so I'll try the Hot N' Tots when I get back there. Thanks again.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I also had the same thoughts about why the lake was so poor. I have heard the same things about the natives. Truth be told, I'd kind of like to see our group choose a different lake, but they have been going there for 12 years and like the camp. There are very few serious fishermen in our church, and the truth is there has only been one walleye caught in the last two trips. Still, you'd think 28 guys fishing for 11 days on each trip would snag a few. That's 28 X 22 angler-days with 1 WALLEYE. I gave up after a couple days and just went bass fishing, which was only average. Still, there have been some big (up to 52") muskie and pike caught, and the fellowship is awesome, so I gotta be positive. Thanks again.


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

Lake Nipissing is a big place. Where are you staying on your trip? If I know where you are going, perhaps I can help you out. While the fishing isn't the greatest, it should not be that difficult to find walleyes or bass.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My dad and I went a few years back. Did not hook into any muskie, but was catching ton of walleye, smallmouth, pike, perch. We also got into a school of white bass one day, and got a school of bullhead. Most of the walleye, perch, and bullheads came on just sinker, hook, and leech, also used the traditional jigs and tails. Bass caught on skitter pops, and then just threw spinner baits and lures for the pike. I don't remeber exactly where we stayed. Wish you luck up there.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I wish I was going too!! I haven't been up there for a few years but we always had a ball up there catching pike. when we go we look for an Island (which isn't hard to find) and just pitch the tent and camp for seveall days. we have always gone into the west arm and up around musky island. for pike I would try husky jerks twiched ove the weed beds. there is nothing like watching the flash of a pike in clear water chasing your bait!!
just be very carefull of all the rocks in the lake you can lose a lower unit real quick if your not carefull. my dad grew up up there and has some a stories of bottoming out the boat on some rocks out on the lake at night.


----------



## OneMoreDoc (Apr 11, 2008)

bbsoup,
i have fished lake nippissing a few years and stopped due to the worms being found in fish every few years as a result of bird droppings. now i fish a wonderful lake, a lake that has to be in the top 5 in north america for bass, walleye, panfish, and muskie! that lake is *rice lake* which is about 65 miles northeast of toronto off highway 28 north at the town of bewdley. the best resort on rice lake is golden beach resort owned and operated by the wonderful chernook sisters on the south shore about midway up the lake. the lake is about 37 miles long, several miles wide, and has an abundance of all game species mentioned above. it's a eutropic lake full of baitfish, mud flats and heavy weed beds. google the name and learn about fishing rice lake if you want to have a quality fishing and camping experience. and if you need more information just email me at [email protected]. doc


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

OneMoreDoc said:


> bbsoup,
> i have fished lake nippissing a few years and stopped due to the worms being found in fish every few years as a result of bird droppings. now i fish a wonderful lake, a lake that has to be in the top 5 in north america for bass, walleye, panfish, and muskie! that lake is *rice lake* which is about 65 miles northeast of toronto off highway 28 north at the town of bewdley. the best resort on rice lake is golden beach resort owned and operated by the wonderful chernook sisters on the south shore about midway up the lake. the lake is about 37 miles long, several miles wide, and has an abundance of all game species mentioned above. it's a eutropic lake full of baitfish, mud flats and heavy weed beds. google the name and learn about fishing rice lake if you want to have a quality fishing and camping experience. and if you need more information just email me at [email protected]. doc


I also saw the worms seems every bluegill was full of them ..they said they would not hurt you ,,,they were right we did not eat any ...the walleye did not have any ...I also like Rice lake


----------



## bassman2168 (Feb 15, 2005)

If you are using a fiberglass boat, be careful of the rock bars sticking out a couple hundred yards from islands. Luckily had an aluminum boat then and was going slow. Great smallmouth up there! Good luck!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

make sure you have a good compass or GPS ,,I have been on the Lake when the fog came in from no where ,,we had both and made it back ok ,,those rocks are all over the place some only show up when the lake is flat or when you hit them


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

bbsoup said:


> We are staying at Sandy Haven camp on Sandy Island, which is on the south side of the main lake, between the French River and Sturgeon Falls. I also like to cast, which didn't work very well on my last trip. I also turned to trolling after seeing friends have better success, although it sounds like we did not fish deep enough for the walleye. I had my best days last time cutting through to the French River, so I'll try the Hot N' Tots when I get back there. Thanks again.


bbsoup I stayed at the next camp west of Sandy Haven called Tall Pines and it is somewhere that I will never return to as long as the current owners are there, they had to be the rudest people that I ever handed money to, sorry for the rant lol. As far as the fishing it was also tough, the few walleyes we did catch were caught at the mouth of the French River drifting past the first three islands on the left. Try using worm harnesses with bottom bouncers, I was told they work better in the rock areas than the jigs do. Heres a link to a place I have been going the last three years http://www.lakair.com/ Kevins sells some very good maps. I like the West Arm area better myself. 
Others areas we caught a few fish were in Canoe Pass and near the red bouy on the back side of Burnt Island. I was told to fish around Target Island for muskies (be very careful of the rocks in this area) and some of the locals use large shad raps trolled and cast large bucktails.
As you come off the main lake on the west side of Sandy Island the first bay on the right is called Wigwam, the last day I was there I caught a lot of small to med size pike throwing a large spinner baits over the tops of weeds there and the next two bays towards SHaven.

Good Luck and have a safe one! It a beautiful place your going to


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys for the info thus far. Sorry I haven't replied earlier but I did not know the thread had been moved to this forum and couldn't find it.
reb-I am staying on the south side of Sandy Island, about midlake on the south side. fd04-thanks, I hadn't tried leeches. ykfsh-great info, will definitely try those places, and I still haven't repaired the chip in my skeg from the last time I was up there. 1MD-I did not know about the worms, maybe that fact will help me convince them to try Rice next time if this trip is poor. Will keep notes of your recommendations. r23-thanks, will check our walleye, if we catch any. I do have a GPS, and it definitley is a must. b2168-my boat is fiberglass, hopefully I won't "discover" too many rocks, and I plan on spending a good chunk of time on those beautiful brown fish, my favorites. Wpper-thanks for your time and the great info. I will probably try all your spots, awesome info. I have fished near some if not right on them, but will also now incorporate yours and others techniques/tips. One area I did not try but that has been mentioned more than once is the West Arm, which I definitely will hit. And yes, I was awestruck by the God's work up there.


----------



## RON MCFADDEN (May 2, 2008)

If you fish just below SANDY HAVEN start out at the reeds in front of the solar pannel float into the dock cabage under the water a couple of feet deep boat in about 17' ! Another spot to try straight across from TALL PINES around behind island before you get to canoe pass one round weed patch below surface between back side of island and point sticking out ! Then around point little bay to the left shalow but alot of weeds and pike ! GOOD luck


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been fishing that area for over 10 years, last 6 in September, going up this year, again. For bass, best luck has been in Canoe Pass, lots of numbers, a few nice ones. I like to hit #16 rock at least once a day. It's to the right of the opening to Wigwam Bay.If you don't get something in 15 minutes, move on.
Try throwing spinnerbaits around the weeds at the opening on the south side of the reeds to the channel from the main lake, especially in the evening.
The weeds in the bay by the island with the A-frame has produced some nice pike. 
We don't fish much for walleyes, due to the slot limit.Our general rule is sun shining we go for bass, overcast, we fish for pike. The areas mentioned by the others are all good. The main problem has been that one year to the next, the fishing changes.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Ron, now that you mention it, I have always run right past that whole area across from Tall Pines on my way to Canoe Pass. This year, I'll stop and check it out. LundR, the best fish I caught on my last trip was right under the number at 16 rock in 2' of water. I threw a pearl X-Rap right up to the bank and got slammed on the first twitch by a 4.2lb smallmouth. Some of the pike I caught were much bigger, but nothing came close to thrill of landing that smallie. I fished that deep hole there pretty hard thinking it would be a nice place for a big fish to hang out (of any species), but we never caught anything else around there except small pike and bass right up in the reeds across from the rock.
Now, I know this thread might be getting a little old, but does anyone have a recommendation on can't-fail lures for Nipp? I know, I know, but I have also seen lake-specific baits succeed wonderfully. Does anyone else but me kill the bass on Indian with a black Tadpolly? I am now to the point where I can't stand it any more and will soon be making that trip to Bass Pro or Gander Mtn. that is always a part of a long awaited trip. You know, the shopping spree where you buy way too much and get your hopes way too high, even though you know better? I'll be going anyway, so you won't be contributing to the delinquency of a lure addict, you'll just be making the purchaser more enlightened.


----------



## wally72 (Apr 24, 2004)

BB we just got back from up there, been going up for the past few years. My buddy has a few waypoints and I can get them this weekend if that would be soon enough. I also have an extra map that shows all the depths in that area if you would like it. Let me know, I will try to get the waypoints this week. Wally


----------



## bassman2168 (Feb 15, 2005)

I had a lot of luck up there on tubes with an 1/8 oz. weight. The sm hanging on my wall agrees with me. I have been going up for about 5 years now at the same time of the year. Some years are downright excellent and some it seems I had to really work to catch fish. Good luck!


----------



## bassman2168 (Feb 15, 2005)

Also forgot to tell ya, if you are near hunter's bay, there is a rock wall going into the bay on the left, that slants down into the lake that I always had good luck on. I bounced a tube off the wall down into the water and caught a good bit. If you see the wall, you will know what Im talking about. Let us know how you did!


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

W72, that would be fantastic. GPS points are the best info anyone could possibly share, and I will definitely reciprocate when I get back and let you know how I did. Check out the PM I am sending for contact info on me. B2168, I had my best day on smallies up there last time at a place just like that, so I will check that out for sure, thanks. I was throwing tubes, but on 1/4oz. jigheads. I think I did fish Hunters Bay last time, but not that point.


----------



## Drop Shot '08' (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys my family has been going to nippissing over 30 years. We manage a few muskie and all the pike we can handle. Thsi year i targeted smallies and WOW, did i find a pattern that I feel was fail proof. We stay near lavigne at camp Raymond. I mainly fished a clump of islands inbetween the midddle of the Hardwodds islands and the Hay narrows. If you look on a map you will see what Iam talking about. Hay NArrows are basically the entrance to the west arm from west bay. The hardwoood islands are the big long skinny islands that ppear to be in the middle of the lake. . I fished with 6 lb test. THe lure was a popper top water or a skitter pop RX. My best day was 14 in 2 hours. They key here was from 8 am to 1pm. Each island had a shady sidethroughout the day. I would throw the topwater in the shade and BAM. I rotated islands and followed the shade as the sun moved all morning.THere is grass, tons of rock and deep water near by=SMALLMOUTH HEAVEn. I figure my best 5 went about 22 lbs with 3 over 5. UNreal on top water. I tried to upload photos, not good at that..I can email if any one wants to see ..got some nice pics.


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

BBSOUP,
I've done 8 trips to Sandy Haven and I have to agree that, although the area is definitely full of fish, it can be up and down, especially in August.
Others on this thread have given you plenty of great spots, so I'll just point out a few that haven't been mentioned.
Having been to Sandy Haven, you may well be aware of these, but sometimes it seems they are overlooked.
The island chain right in front of the camp: starting at what we call "Fishhead Rock" - east is a series of barely submerged islands and west are the obvious islands surrounded by weed/grass beds. I took a very nice walleye and my second biggest pike right off the island nearest to the camp trolling spinner baits.
Just a little further across, there is another chain of humps that runs east from the obvious "brown boathouse" - that area has occasionally been great for pike.
If there is one never-miss spot in the area for us it would be A-Frame bay - it's pratically a lake in its own right with a real variety of habitats. My best walleye ever came from one of the easternmost passages out of A-Frame (Veltic straight spinner with a crayfish trailer).
I'm sure you've heard of the hidden lake in the back of Wigwam - I've talked to people who have been back there and it's supposed to be great. (We tried to get back there once with a rented cedar strip, but couldn't push through.)
A couple trips ago, there was a young couple at the camp who spent a lot of time trolling right in front of the camp - all they caught were 2 muskies - one a real beauty.
I don't have a "can't miss" lure, but my "must have" is a big straight shaft Mepps type spinner (homemade these days) with bright yellow tape on the blade and a 2.5" yellow twister-tail.
Hope this helps,
WPM


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

The weed bar in front of camp that runs from the island to the point is always full of fish. Walleye, bass, pike. It takes some work to get them because of the thickness of the weeds but try jigging and drop-shotting. You can get some nice fish by slowly working a bottom bouncer and crawler harness through the weeds, also. At the mouth of the French, fish the rocky points that drop into deep water with the same bottom bouncer rigs. The walleye this time of year tend to be deeper unless they're in the weeds. I start looking at around 20 feet and move deeper. When you catch an 'eye or two on the harnesses stop and pitch jigs to that spot. Walleye travel in packs so where you catch one it's virtually guaranteed there are more. We have never failed to catch plenty of walleye up there and this will be our twelfth trip.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I really gotta say, I was hoping for little help from everyone, but I am really overwhelmed by how many guys have been willing to share their knowledge. It says a whole lot about the type of people who belong to this site. I keep repeating this, but I truly can't thank you fellas enough.
DS08, after reading your post, I think this will be the longest 2 weeks of my life waiting to go up. I have heard so much about the West Arm that I have to check it out, especially if those brown fish are hitting up there like that. WP, that is fantastic information. I made the same mistake, even though I know better, that a lot of guys make on a big body of water-I overlooked the area close to the starting point. Day after day last time I ran right past the area there close to camp. I will not make that mistake this year after seeing your post. And if I'm going to run over to the West Arm one day or more, it would be great to be able to fish close on other days to balance out the gas bill. Also, I did not know about the hidden lake in the back of Wigwam. I'm pretty persistent about pushing through stuff to check out hard to reach areas, so I'll probably give it a shot. Even a place like Nippissing gets fished enough that I believe the fish can get lure shy, and a place that has seen less pressure is always better. And, I've got some big Mepps'. Iwdfsh, thanks for another option there close to camp. One of the guys on our last trip kept talking about that weedbed, but I kept running past it. Not this year. And I should be up there at the mouth of the French some, so I'll look for those rocky points, and I know I didn't spend much time last trip working those 20' depths. That probably was one of my biggest mistakes.
Thank you all again. When I get back I will give a detailed report about what I catch and where, giving credit where it is due. I will definitely share all the info I can with anyone who wants it.
PS, thanks again W72 for your help, nice to finally be able to at least put a voice to one of the OGF names who have helped me so much.


----------



## Drop Shot '08' (Apr 15, 2008)

Being and avid bass angelr I wanted to try some new swimbaits. I threw Strike kings shadalicious 5 " version to try it out. Anywhere the cover was to heavy for traditional spoons/lures i would thro w thsi lure because it just slips throgh the weeds. It produced to. Many pike and LM bass. Give it a ahot in the heavy cover. I rigged it with a 5/0 Owner that ahd a 1/8 ounce weight on the shaft> i tried to add a pic from my recent nippissing trip as my avatar. Not sure if it worked, but if it did that is one of the pigs i got on the topwater.


----------



## Drop Shot '08' (Apr 15, 2008)

Just click on my name and view my public profile to see pic. Good Luck


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

DS08, I've been wanting to get one of those Shadalicious baits, but you know you can't buy everything new every year. Thanks for giving me a reason to be able to buy one (probably two) now without feeling guilty. I checked out your pic on your profile-what a pig! Sure hope I can get into a few like that. Thanks again.


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

I am leaving Friday afternoon for Sandy Haven. I'll try to leave some fish for you.


----------

